# mp3 player



## R Dubya (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a MK V '06 GTI with Sirius SAT radio is there an adapter to hook my mp3 player to my current system. (Creative labs ZEN x-fi player just in case you were wondering) I was told that there is an adapter or place for an adapter in the dash, by a VW salesman i think he was talkin outta his ass.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: mp3 player (R Dubya)*

If it's there, it's in the glove box on the roof of the glove box, generally in place of the courtesy light. My July built 2006 Jetta did not get this option from the factory. You can view your build month and year on the door post.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: mp3 player (R Dubya)*

glove box, upper right hand side towards the front of the box is where the AUX input is


----------

